# Sauces - North & South



## smokin pop-pop (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi all, so we are having a surprise birthday party for my son-in-law on Saturday and
my daughter asked me if I would make my pulled pork ( from Jeff's book of course ).
We are having about 30-40 people so I figure 3 - 8 to 10 pound butts should be plenty,
if I can find 3 that big. I want to do a sauce with 2 different flavors and I know there
are always conversations ( arguments really ) about who makes it better north or south
when it comes to BBQ. Is it the same for table sauce and if so can I get a favorite recipe
from you fine folks for both. Thanks in advance , Joe


----------



## mike243 (Jun 11, 2018)

http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/everyday-italian-balsamic-bbq-sauce-233787#activity-feed
I like to add some onion too


----------



## motocrash (Jun 11, 2018)

Here is one of my favorite table sauces.I normally do not use "goo" sauces on PP.
BTW,no argument here- the south rules.Northern BBQ?Never heard of such a thing :D
I cut the cayenne to 1/2 tsp,I have Nigerian cayenne:eek:
https://www.thespruceeats.com/best-odds-pulled-pork-table-sauce-333656


----------



## dcecil (Jun 11, 2018)

I’ll tell you what, I recently found the Carolina mustard bbq sauce.  I’ve been a sweet and heat guy my whole life but they nailed it in South Carolina with that sauce. That stuff goes great on pork.


----------



## matchew (Jun 13, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Here is one of my favorite table sauces.I normally do not use "goo" sauces on PP.
> BTW,no argument here- the south rules.Northern BBQ?Never heard of such a thing :D
> I cut the cayenne to 1/2 tsp,I have Nigerian cayenne:eek:
> https://www.thespruceeats.com/best-odds-pulled-pork-table-sauce-333656


I've used a couple of the Spruce's bbq recipes and liked them a lot. I will definitely try this one since you've recommended it.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 13, 2018)

Do a search on here for Chef Jimmy J's sauce recipes. Everyone I had made has been fantastic. The Honey Dijon is exceptionally good on everything. Sweet but not too sweet still has a kick on the back end


----------



## zwiller (Jun 13, 2018)

dcecil said:


> I’ll tell you what, I recently found the Carolina mustard bbq sauce.  I’ve been a sweet and heat guy my whole life but they nailed it in South Carolina with that sauce. That stuff goes great on pork.



Willing to share the recipe?  I tried a few online and not totally happy with the results.  

I am of the opinion that good PP does not need sauce but you have to inject to pull that off.  Doing 50lbs of PP for daughter's grad party and gonna have Jeff's sauce and Chef JJ's finishing sauce there.  Maybe a gold one too if I find one I like.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 13, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Willing to share the recipe?  I tried a few online and not totally happy with the results.
> 
> I am of the opinion that good PP does not need sauce but you have to inject to pull that off.  Doing 50lbs of PP for daughter's grad party and gonna have Jeff's sauce and Chef JJ's finishing sauce there.  Maybe a gold one too if I find one I like.



This is my go to mustard sauce. I tweaked a few things here and there but it has great flavor with a nice kick to it. Plus there is beer in it. I mean what is not good that has beer in it?

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/19615/best-carolina-bbq-meat-sauce/


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 13, 2018)

mike243 said:


> http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/everyday-italian-balsamic-bbq-sauce-233787#activity-feed
> I like to add some onion too



I've made this several times for steak and it is an amazingly rich sauce. I have not used it on pulled pork but I can tell you this would be great with it. The deeper flavor of pork will just be enhanced by this super rich sauce. In fact, I may just have to do this the next time I do pulled pork or drizzle on slices of pork loin. I will thumbs up this one as I've suggested it a couple of times already in different threads on this forum. 

George


----------

